# Free stopover in sight of the millau bridge.



## mid4did (Aug 2, 2019)

I took a short route to this free stopover coming south on the A75.Off at the peages,double back north and over the A75 then down to Peyre.
44.092366, 2.996729
Only half a dozen Campers but an amazing view of the bridge .Free septic toilet,no water .I,d choose the route through millau next time.
Getting back to the E41 and down the A75 was a nice drive.


YouTube


----------



## Dezi (Aug 3, 2019)

Its a nice part of the World to meander along for a few days.

The cheese caves at Roquefort a bit further south are also worth a visit with free overnight parking near the tourist office.

43.981217, 2.980834

Dezi


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 3, 2019)

This location is in the POIs ...


----------



## mid4did (Aug 4, 2019)

Forgot to mention,no moon clear sky and the milky way could be seen quite clearly.


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 4, 2019)

We went down through Millau a few years ago and stopped at a fritteur looking up at the bridge, I've yet to drive over it but I will do in the near future.












Urology nurses just take the pee.


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 5, 2019)

The Millau Viaduct was on my bucket list, so we drove over it last year. However, we stopped over at Saint-Flour, about an hour and half North up the A75. FWIW, that's also an excellent aire close to the town centre (even if the bourne is awkward to get to) and is on the POI list.


----------

